# Lighting Tips Wanted :)



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have a full frame dslr and I was wondering how some of you guys are setting up your lighting to get all those amazing photos of your fish? If you are using a flash where do you place it? Do you use filters? If not, how are you lighting the tank, because I notice that just tank lights doesn't seem to cut it without raising ISO and even then it doesn't look as good due to grain and or other issues. Nothing beats good lighting from the get go in my opinion, no matter the post process. Anyways how do you light your tanks for shots.


----------



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

Oh and the settings you use for you camera would be helpful as well. 

P.S. I shoot a d600


----------



## BlueFin773 (Oct 18, 2013)

I would also like to know.


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

I put the flash up on top of the tank. Adjust it depending on the depth of the tank. I like to use something to defuse the light, something like a piece of paper or even shooting through a reflector. I usually shoot at ISO 100, f11-13, and 1/160-1/200 sec.

With a diffuser


without


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

Scars said:


> I put the flash up on top of the tank. Adjust it depending on the depth of the tank. I like to use something to defuse the light, something like a piece of paper or even shooting through a reflector. I usually shoot at ISO 100, f11-13, and 1/160-1/200 sec.
> 
> With a diffuser
> 
> ...


Damn... Bubba is one amazing looking fish. great shots!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Great photo!


----------



## Bl00dworm (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome shots!


----------



## JeniceMendosa (Oct 30, 2013)

These are some really great shots. Thanks a ton for sharing that.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Feb 11, 2013)

When getting shots of my fish. I've found it most helpful to do it at night. Or if you can, shut out all outside lighting. Turn off the lights around the tank and just use the tank's lighting.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 TapaTalk


----------



## FromLaredo (Dec 22, 2009)

The second shot is unreal!! Great job!


----------



## Kristian (Nov 27, 2013)

At night, all lights off except tank lights, no flash. iso between 100 -400. apeture as low as it will go, and shutterspeed 60 or higher


----------



## randerson (Sep 5, 2013)

One of my favorite rules of thumb for lighting it to mimic natural sunlight/daylight angles. For tanks this mean setting up a flash above the tank aimed downwards. Add some diffusion or bounce it off a white card so you don't get harsh shadows, unless that's what you want. On board flashes are close to useless for cool tank shots. The other thing with lighting is that there aren't any rules, play around with it.

With a full frame you shouldn't really be having problems with noise at high ISO if using only your tank lights. I shoot ISO 2000 comfortably which works fine with just my tank lights.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow! Great Pictures. What lens are you using? I only have a rebel but I am thinking of getting a macro lens to improve my fish pictures.


----------

